# Grafikeinstellung ändern hilft gegen ruckeln /tearing



## moonlive (26. Februar 2020)

*Grafikeinstellung ändern hilft gegen ruckeln /tearing*

Also zunächst mein Problem:
Meine Hardware ist nicht die "neuste/beste", und ich spiele Hack&Slay Spiele wie Diablo,Path of Exile,GrimDawn.
Alles läuft flüssig bis an dem Punkt wenn ich lvl.100 bin und mit anderen max. Spielern zusammen 4er Party spiele.
So Situationen z.B. bei zuvielen Monster, zuviele Zauber und Spezialeffekte. 
An dem *maximum*  kommt es dann zu leichtem laggen/ tearing /ruckeln
Was hilf dagegen? Und was kann ich mir (in den Grafikeinstellungen) einsparen.

Hab da irgendwie viele Fragen, vielleicht kann mir wer wer einige beantworten.
Ist alles komlizierter geworden, früher gab es mal in der Spieleinstellung Details: -low/medium/high
heute gibt es eine riesige Liste mit mir unbekannten Begriffen wie Antialiasung,Shader,Paticle-Bloom,Weather und viele mehr, mit Reglern oder hacken zu setzen.
Manchmal gibt es auch eine Beschreibung, aber einen Unterschied ist oft nur schwer zu erkennen.
Und welche Auswirkungen es dann auf die GPU-Leistung hat ist eine Wissenschaft für sich. 
Um gleichmal meine "falschen" Annahmen und meine Unwissenheit unter Beweis zu stellen:
(es gibt  die Option in den Grafikeinstellungen bei VSync: ein hacken zu setzten)
Mach ich, weil ich ja FreeSync habe, wobei ich mich für spätereinmal frage: "Würde oder Hätte es nun mehr Sinn gemacht ein 144Hz Monitor zu kaufen, oder noch besser mit Gsync? Wäre das Spielerlebnis dann besser? Und wie ist das, wenn ich ein IPS-Panel hätte anstelle eines TN-Panel... Wie dem auch sei (ich spiele ja nur Iso-perspektive Games Hack'n Slay, und keine Unreal Engine AssasinsCreed)
Lohnt sich das trotzdem für diese Gamesgenere?

zu Meiner Hardware aktueller stand (kurz gefasst):
AMD FX-sixcore (6300) x 3,5Ghz
GeforceNvid. 1060er
16Gb Ram
und ein 60Hz monitor mit FreeSync.

Laut der Systemanforderungen für GrimDawn z.b. liegt mein system "weit" über der empfohlenen.
(was sich wahrscheinlich aber nicht auf die *maximal*-Spielweise im Endgame bezieht.)
Weil es gibt diese von mir beschriebenen kurzen minimalen kleinen nervigen "ruckler".
Ich finde es nicht schlimm wenn ich Texturqualität auf Medium habe, wenn die Enviroment Einstellung keinen Schatten hatt, oder die Effekte nur auf low sind.
Macht es für mein Problem ein Unterschied/ Sinn ob ich jetzt die Detailstufe (komplett) auf ~low/medium habe, oder könnte ich trozdem auf ~high setzten und diese "ruckel-phasen" würden trotzdem gleichbleiben?
Ich meine natürlich erkennt man einen großen Unterschied wenn alle Settings oben sind oder nur auf low/medium. 
Aber mir wäre es lieber wenn ich einschränkungen in der Grafikeinstellung  haben anstatt im Gameplay.

Und die Liste bei den Grafiksettings ist... lang
... und meistens dauert es dann auch echt lange bis ich die Videoeinstellungen, soweit runtergeschraubt habe wie ich es aushalten kann und möchte.

Bei Path of Exile z.b. gibt eine Einstellung: Dynamische Auflösung, das die FPS automatisch skaliert, bei zu viel Action. (so versteh ich das: Genau mein Problem) Also gut. Hacken dran!
Aber dafür weis ich dann nicht, ob ich einen Hacken bei "Triple Buffering" oder "Post Processing" machen soll. Oder was das überhaupt ist.
Weil im ersten Moment merkt man keinen Unterschied ob An/Aus.

Vorallem gerade neu auf dem Markt "Wolcen: Lords of Mayhem" meine Systemanforderungen liegen nur knapp unter der Empohlenen einstellung und ist höher wie die minimal Anforderung.
Aber dennoch bin ich mir sicher, ich hätte an dem Spiel (wegen rucklern) dann nicht den gewünschten langfristigen Spass.
Deswegen darf das Spiel warten, (oder auch der Titel "Lost Ark") wenn das Spiel dann veröffentlich wird, wird es womöglich Zeit für ein neues System.
Doch bis dahin wäre es für mich halt trotzdem schön wenn ich solange "Path of Exile" mal komplett ruckelfrei spielen könnte.
Reicht es sich über Grafikeinstellungen schlau zu machen ( und wie?) diese dann "anzupassen" um so ein besseres fehlerfreies Spielergebis zu erzielen?
Oder soll ich bei meinen Unterirdischen Grafikeinstellungen bleiben? in der Hoffnung das das Spiel dann "glatter" läuft aka. Antialiasing :

Was mich  beunruhigt ist eine Einstellung namens "Multithreading" und "Deferred Rendering" (nach der beschreibung hat das auswirkungen auf die Kern CPU und Memory GPU)
!!! Es wird empfohlen diese Einstellung nicht zu Deaktivieren !!!
Ich hab mich dann nicht gefragt, was das ist, oder wie das funktioniert sondern:
Lebt meine GraKa eigenlich länger wenn ich alle Grafiksettigs auf low habe, obwohl sie mehr schaffen würde? (oder wenn der CPU nur minimal ausgelastet wird.)
Und was würde eigentlich passieren wenn ich den Hacken wegklicke?
Was mich eigentlich einfach stört ist das ich immer gefühlte ewigkeiten in den Grafiksettigs verbringe, um "low/medium" zu spielen obwohl mein system eigentlich (laut gamebeschreibung optimal ist)
und ich eigentlich mit Einstellung "hoch" spielen könnte,  ich es aber aus sorge wegen "mini-laggs" nicht tue.

Soweit:
Diese Liste ist nun auch schon lang genug geworden, sorry für meine Verständlichkeit.
War jetzt aber 2Wochen lang erkältet und krank im Bett gelegen. Gut möglich das mein Beitrag "unverständlich und Wirr" erscheinen mag.
geeez....
aber das wegen dem Problem hab ich mich schon die ganze Zeit gefragt.
[ Übertakten wäre sicher auch ne Option aber da lass *ich* lieber die Finger davon, vielleicht funktioniert aber Trick 17: die Bildauflösung von 3440 x 1440 runter? ]


----------

